# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  cho thuê phòng khách sạn cát bà giá rẻ của Du Lịch Người Bạn Việt

## binhtravel142

Công ty Du lịch Người Bạn Việt (Viettravelmate) kính chào Quý khách!

Hiện nay Du lịch đã trở nên phổ biến, là nhu cầu nghỉ dưỡng tất yếu của mọi người.

Trong 2 ngày 29/4 và 30/4 năm 2012 cũng như mùa hè tới, nhu cầu về phòng nghỉ, nhà hàng ở các điểm du lịch sẽ rất cao. Trong đó, Cát Bà là điểm nóng của miền Bắc.

Để chuẩn bị cho quý khách những dịch vụ tốt nhất về phòng nghỉ, giá cả…chúng tôi có dịch vụ tư vấn trực tiếp cho khách hàng.

Hiện chúng tôi có 50 phòng khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2* - Habour Inn Hotel – nằm ở vị trí trung tâm của thị trấn (Quý khách có thể dạo bộ để ra bãi tắm cũng như ra chợ Cát Bà).

Ngoài dịch vụ về phòng nghỉ, nhà hàng, công ty du lịch Viettravelmate còn tổ chức những tour trọn gói đi Cát Bà cũng như những tuyến du lịch khác (Tư vấn trực tiếp: 0166.6868.812)

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để có chất lượng phòng, giá cả hợp lý nhất.

Rất mong được đón tiếp và phục vụ quý khách!

Công ty CP Thương Mại và Du lịch Người Bạn Việt (VIETTRAVELMATE.,JSC) 
Đc: P1016-Tầng 10- Toà nhà H1-Khu đô thị Việt Hưng-Long Biên-Hà Nội 
Hotline: Trần Thị Bình: 046.674.1016  /     01666868812  
Fax: 04 3652 4622  
  Yahoo: hanhphucbatngo_142
Email: tranbinh142@gmail.com
Tours/ Hotels/ Transports/ Tour Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos

----------


## binhtravel142

du lịch Sông Hồng Bằng tàu Thủy 1 ngày : 520.000

----------


## danmaichau

Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm) 
 - Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà về sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- Phục vụ ăn uống  với các suất ăn từ: 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ..... giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao  giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ ! 
Địa chỉ : Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0986 416 286 ( Anh Đàn )
            Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: danmaichau@gmail.com

----------


## binhtravel142

Sầm Sơn Thanh Hóa, biển sầm sơn, du lịch biển 2 ngày 1 đêm, tour biển: 0166.6868.812 - Tour nội địa - Du lịch, Vui chơi

----------


## binhtravel142

HN Thiên Cầm- Cửa Lò( 4 ngày 3 đêm) giá hấp dẫn: 0166.6868.812

----------


## binhtravel142

Du Lịch Huế, Lăng Cô 5 ngày | Tour du lịch Trong nước

----------


## binhtravel142

du lịch Người Bạn Việt tổ chức tour nội địa, tour nước ngoài, dán visa, hộ chiếu, cho thuê phòng khách sạn...

----------


## binhtravel142

Biển Thiên Cầm, Cửa Lò 4 ngày 3 đêm giá hấp dẫn(0166.6868.812)

----------


## ms Travel

Chào cả nhà. Để cả nhà có thêm lựa chọn phòng khách sạn tại CÁT BÀ. em gửi thêm các bác vài thông tin. Nhà bác em có khách sạn ở Cát Bà mà. Giá phòng cho tháng 6, 7 vào đầu tuần thì tầm 300 - 350 k/ 1 phòng/ 1 đêm thôi. Còn cuối tuần thì tầm 500 k/ 1 phòng/ 1 đêm. Có thể ở tới 4 người đó. Hiiiiiiiiiiii. Các bác có thể tham khảo ở web: http://www.catbahostel.com hoặc alo cho em: ms Cúc 0982.371.242 hoặc mr Hiếu 097.789.4883. Thank cả nhà nhìu nha.....

----------


## tuananh

Hè này mình muốn đưa cả nhà đi Cat bà, Không biết nên ở khách sạn nào và ăn ở đâu nhỉ ?
Bạn nào có kinh nghiệm tư vấn giúp nhé. Mình có cả các bé, nên muốn khoản ăn uống làm sao thuận tiện nhất.

----------


## ms Travel

> Hè này mình muốn đưa cả nhà đi Cat bà, Không biết nên ở khách sạn nào và ăn ở đâu nhỉ ?
> Bạn nào có kinh nghiệm tư vấn giúp nhé. Mình có cả các bé, nên muốn khoản ăn uống làm sao thuận tiện nhất.


Chào anh Tuấn Anh !
Em là Cúc, hè này anh có dự định đưa cả gia đình mình đi Cát Bà ạ. Nếu gia đình có trẻ em thế em nghĩ mình nên chọn ks phòng ốc rộng chút. Ks Hương Ly có lẽ phù hợp với gia đình anh. Phòng ks rộng 16m2 có 2 giường rộng 1m4, có đầy đủ tiện nghi: bình nóng lạnh, điều hoà, quạt, tivi, tủ và WIFI.. mà giá phòng khá dễ chịu. Gia động từ 400 k/ 1phòng ( đầu tuần ) tới 600 k/ 1 phòng ( cuối tuần ) có thể ở tối đa 4 người lớn. Còn về ăn uống thì khỏi phải nói. Khách sạn chuyên làm khách đoàn của công ty Du lịch ba miền nên phục vụ nhanh, tận tình, thực đơn phong phú mà giá cả cũng rất rẻ. Thực đơn set menu từ 100 k/1 suất thôi anh à. Để biết thêm chi tiết anh có thể gọi cho em theo số 0982.371.242 ( ms Cúc ) hoặc theo số 097.789.4883 ( mr Hiếu ). Còn về phòng ks anh có thể xem trong webKhách Sạn Cát Bà, Khach San Cat Ba, Đặt Phòng Khách Sạn Cát Bà giá rẻ, hotel in Cat Ba, cheap hotel in Cat ba, catba hotel,. Chúc gia đình anh có chuyến đi vui vẻ và ý nghĩa..

----------


## binhtravel142

Lâu mình không vào nick của mình thấy các bạn spam nick của mình nhiều quá, dù sao cũng cảm ơn vì đã up hộ mình nhé. Khách sạn tại Cát Bà là khách sạn của Công ty Mình ôm và giữ phòng( bên mình thường trọn những khách sạn đẹp và gần biển) với giá ký kết hợp đồng trực tiếp tại khách sạn nên Phòng luôn đảm bảo cho khách hàng và đặc biệt là giá cả hợp lý, năm nay 2013 bên công ty mình tiếp tục giữ phòng nếu khách đăng ký sớm mình sẽ để giá hợp lý( Lợi ích của khách hàng là trên hết).

----------

